# Exmoor site



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Can anyone give me details of a site on Exmoor that is open this time of year? I have looked on th ecampsite map and all seem to be closed.

Many thanks


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

We are off here for a week on Saturday....not far from Exmoor.

http://www.waterrowpark.co.uk/

Paul


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

divil said:


> We are off here for a week on Saturday....not far from Exmoor.
> 
> http://www.waterrowpark.co.uk/
> 
> Paul


Thanks Paul, but we are looking for a site where we can leave the motorhome and walk on the moor with our dog. May have to go to Dartmoor instead!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Here is one that a search of our database throws up ... it has hard standings and is open all year ... and it is right on the edge of Exmoor.

Exmoor Riverside <<<

If you go there please do a review ....

Mike


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Just read your further requirements .... this CL is on Exmoor and open all year:-

Steadway Farm

This database entry is one of the ones that has been entered to make the database complete so it has not been visited by a member ...so if you go there do please add a review.

Mike


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

There is a CC site at Dulverton. Chasper.


----------



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

*exmoor*

There is a very good caravan club site and open for non members in DULVERTON in the middle of Exmoor with good walks, local good shops and old pubs. in the village about 5 mins walk.Tel 01398 323268 well worth a visit.

Mike. in Braunton Devon.


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

chasper said:


> There is a CC site at Dulverton. Chasper.


Thanks - but shut in winter


----------



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

*Exmoor*

Sorry about Dulverton, how about Minehead cc site.

Mike.


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Exmoor*



worzel said:


> Sorry about Dulverton, how about Minehead cc site.
> 
> Mike.


Looked at that, but want to be able just to leave the m/home and walk for a couple of hours in woodland, or by river, or moor with dog. Can't find any CC or CCC sites open. We want good facilities (showers / loo). Can't even find anything in Wales, New forest etc, Don't really want to do Dartmoor or Cornwall as we have just moved from there. Know we are being picky!!


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

How about Quantock Orchard campsite, a bit of a walk but then your on the Quantock and they do 7 night deals, we spent Christmas their, good showers.
Nick


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Exmoor*



worzel said:


> Sorry about Dulverton, how about Minehead cc site.
> 
> Mike.


We have just arrived at the Minehead CC site today . its not a bad site ........close to the town etc .

Paul


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Exmoor*



bazzeruk said:


> worzel said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry about Dulverton, how about Minehead cc site.
> ...


If walking through woods with your dog is your thing then Wareham Forest site in Dorset is open. A standard hard standing pitch with electric is just over £10pn at this time of the year.
http://www.warehamforest.co.uk/


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Exmoor*



rayc said:


> bazzeruk said:
> 
> 
> > worzel said:
> ...


Thanks - we did that one last year - lovely site


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

How about the new forest instead ?

sandy balls

very nice full service pitches good loo's & showers and a heated indoor pool.only £10 PN midweek ?

http://sandyballs.co.uk/accommodation/browse/touring-and-camping

Roger


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

hampsterracing said:


> How about the new forest instead ?
> 
> sandy balls
> 
> ...


Looks really good - thanks Roger


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

hampsterracing said:


> How about the new forest instead ?
> 
> sandy balls
> 
> ...


What a gem - thankyou!! Just back after three days - superb value for money, great food, excellent supermarket, footpaths directly into the New Forest opposite the site. Just two niggles, diswashing outside, so taps frozen and showers are those non adjustable push type, BUT at £10 a week - fantastic bargain!!


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

We stayed 3rd to 6th of jan and the full service pitches (including tv) for a tenner a night was great value. 

Plenty of walking and cycling nearby as well. 

I am not a fan of the push button showers either :-(. But the shower blocks were warm and clean.


----------

